# Well, we started off clean....



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Today we went to Stoke Woods for a lovely walk. Daisy and Betty looked very smart and and clean when we set off 










Hello Dad!










But then we were confronted by this....










But we had a great walk 

Hide and seek



















Hmmm what's this???










Betty in the pretty flowers 










Look how muddy I am Dad! 










Don't worry Colin Betty is nice and clean now!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Betty has the most expressive face!! Great pics Sarah, Daisy and Betty, buddies


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Betty looks really pleased with her muddy look - what a tease to her Daddy - both Poos look like they had so much fun on their walk x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahahahh Great pics! that last one of Betty is hillarious!!! SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE HAD A BALL!!! hahah aww her and Daisy look the sweetest together.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It is the smile on her face that does it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awww MASSIVE thanks for sharing Sarah..Betty is never happier than when she is muddy!! Give her a big cuddle for me


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Awww MASSIVE thanks for sharing Sarah..Betty is never happier than when she is muddy!! Give her a big cuddle for me


She truly is a mucky pup!! I love watching the happy abandon they run around with when they can get muddy!!

Great pics and fab to see Daisy and Betty so happy together!!

X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love these photos Sarah especially the dirty Betty one (meaning muddy not anything else Colin)  x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful photos, as always


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Awww MASSIVE thanks for sharing Sarah..Betty is never happier than when she is muddy!! Give her a big cuddle for me


I have given her a special hug from you Colin. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We get to see so many more pics of Daisy too since u have had Betty!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a nice day great photos thanks


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> We get to see so many more pics of Daisy too since u have had Betty!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am writing my final essay for my course so I have neglected fun things like photo taking except when I am on holiday. Having a new camera has resparked my love of taking photos and obviously I want to keep Colin updated to let him know how the lovely Betty mud monster is getting on! My lovely family have all gone off for the day and left me with my books  so I will have to try and stay off here and get on with my work!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw! So cute! Bettys tails looks really long, but I think it's because she was wagging it so much!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous photos, they look like they're having a ball together....and that smile....


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww they look the best of friends. Georgeous muddy as well as clean.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Fabulous photos Sarah. Daisy and Betty are so cute and then sooooo muddy but happy.

Love, love, love it.


----------

